

On Chinese Writing: Birth - tlongren
http://al3x.io/on-chinese-writing-1?beta=1

======
KaizerBBQ
Loved how this article mixes some comedy with a real appreciation of Chinese
culture. Can't wait to read some more things from al3x.

